
DensePose: Dense Human Pose Estimation in the Wild - lainon
http://densepose.org/
======
macawfish
Question: how far away is this from a "person swapping" GAN video synthesis
kind of application?

~~~
TaylorAlexander
I’m not sure if you’ve seen the face swapping that was making the rounds
recently, but I was thinking this makes whole body swapping look closer.

~~~
mattbierner
If you thought face swapping was bad, just wait until someone uses this tech
to create AR goggles that let the wearer see everyone “naked”, like having
Superman X-ray vision

~~~
gumby
If the software is at all accurate, using that kind of AR google on me should
result in retinal scarring.

------
rafinha
This looks so cool! I wonder if they'll make training data available

~~~
ipsum2
Seems like it: "The dataset will soon be available on this website!"

------
ghop02
This is awesome! Will the code eventually be available on detectron?

------
Kluny
Hi, could someone please pretend I am an HR rep and explain this to me in
simple terms?

------
mrfusion
This could be handy for vr?

~~~
ElHacker
I would love to see a version of this applied to both VR and AR but it seems
that the current implementation is still slow for the performance that VR
requires.

From the site: "During inference, our system operates at 25fps on 320x240
images and 4-5fps on 800x1100 images using a GTX1080 graphics card."

For good VR/AR experiences you'll want better FPS

~~~
objclxt
You don't necessarily need better FPS from the pose tracking, because you can
use optical flow to interpolate and predict movement. These sort of techniques
are already commonly used for VR positional tracking off camera input.

------
yigitguler
Amazing!

